# What is this plant?



## thermalgibbon (Sep 2, 2011)

I bought this plant at the VAHS auction and I've forgotten the name. It has serrate leaves that are growing in every direction, vaguely similar to java fern. Here are some photos: https://photos.app.goo.gl/H3xastb08yoqXWMb2

Thanks for any help


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Bolbitis - my favourite!


----------



## thermalgibbon (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for telling me.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Dou said:


> Bolbitis - my favourite!


That was my "guess" as well.

Also one of my favourites.

Anthony


----------



## KylieArnold (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi, I randomly found this thread, but your photo is no longer available. Does this flower look like this? I have such a Bolbitis, it's very beautiful. But I know there are many varieties of Bolbitis. I looked in Google and found some plants that I had never seen before. Honestly, I recently became interested in gardening and still don't understand much about it. So, I want to learn more about it, so I study various blogs about plants. For example, here https://www.hobbyplants.com/peace-lily/ I found a great plant's care and growing guide and now I know how to grow beautiful lilies. Soon our house will be filled with the fragrance of lilies.


----------

